# Quarantine SOP



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I was wondering what SOP everyone follows for quarantining their frogs? I think most people (90%) just put them in a separate container for a month or so and make sure they look healthy and are eating properly and that's about it. I know that there are some of you that get fecals and medicate when needed. I'm trying to get a sense of why people quarantine...what methods they use...do they get a fecal...what happens if they find something.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Maybe this should be in the 'Disease Treatment' section?


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

I put the frogs in a tupperware for a few weeks and watch them to see if they eat and look healthy. I have only had one fecal done and that was when the frog looked skinny and would not put on weight.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

What did you find from the fecal? Did you administer meds?



jmcc000 said:


> I put the frogs in a tupperware for a few weeks and watch them to see if they eat and look healthy. I have only had one fecal done and that was when the frog looked skinny and would not put on weight.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

When i got a fecal done it was 4 years ago. It was on a mint Terribillis and i really cant remember what the Vet found but he gave me a med that also escapes my mind that i put a drop on the back. Within a week it was eating well and putting on weight. Sorry i can't be more help but it was a while ago.
Jason


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

So mainly you quarantine to make sure the frog is eating well and looks as healthy as can be. If not, you get a fecal.


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

I quaranteen my new arrivals mostly in small groups (i.e. 2-3 frogs per rubbermaid) to be sure they are eating, growing, and pooping. Smaller frogs get separated from larger ones. I've run serial fecals and treated frogs for their parasites in the past, but I think I've given up on that for now. (no frog I have ever purchased has been parasite free - not even nematode/worm free, but none seem the worse for wear.)


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

I quarantine the frogs for 60 – 90 days depending on the species, source and fecal exams. I run a fecal about 2 weeks after acquiring them and if it is clean, get one run by either a local vet or Dr Frye before putting them into their permanent enclosure. 


Ed


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

What have these fecals found and what did you do about it? I'm curious to hear what our frogs are carrying and if it even matters in some cases. Again, I think most just turn a blind eye until things start to go wrong.



Ed Martin said:


> I quarantine the frogs for 60 – 90 days depending on the species, source and fecal exams. I run a fecal about 2 weeks after acquiring them and if it is clean, get one run by either a local vet or Dr Frye before putting them into their permanent enclosure.
> 
> 
> Ed


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

My Quarantine SOP is as follows:
I keep frogs separated according source and species. 1-2 frogs per shoebox/2.5 Gal depending on size and sex. If new frogs of the same species from the same source come in while others are in QT, they are still kept separate. After one week in a shoebox, I note any problems or lack thereof, and send a fecal from each shoebox to the vet. After getting results I do the following: 
If frog is clean-I wait another 30-60 days before sending in another sample to verify the first result as much as possible. If second fecal is clean also, the frogs are put into a permanent enclosure
If frog is carrying something-I treat accordingly for the reccomended period, and wait an aditional 2-3 weeks after treatment before sending in another fecal. If it comes in clean, depending on severity of previous illness, I may put them in a tank or wait another month before re-testing
So far I've been pretty fortunate as far as getting clean frogs from good sources, but I have had to deal with a few cases of worms and protozoa, and one bad experience with Coccidia.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

we use a 30 day/three clean fecals which ever is longer to determine the quarantine period. 

Ed


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

How many of the frogs you receive/quarantine have something pretty serious and what do you usually find? Also, do you medicate if you find something? Are there certain things that are considered ok and don't need treatment.



Ed said:


> we use a 30 day/three clean fecals which ever is longer to determine the quarantine period.
> 
> Ed


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

dmartin72 said:


> So mainly you quarantine to make sure the frog is eating well and looks as healthy as can be. If not, you get a fecal.


Yea, thats pretty much it


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

I have really been thinking twice about how i do things. I think im about to go to a routine that will have fecals done on all the animals i have now. Also i will do a couple weeks to a month in a tupperware with a fecal before they go to there permanent homes. 
Jason


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Honestly David, I am pretty superstitious, so I’m worried that giving you an exact answer will jinx me, but I will say that I have been very happy with the results and everything that was found was curable (nemotodes and worms) as opposed to being only treatable (coccidia) .
As far as “what it matters”…. There have been many debates about that, and I think that everyone has to decide on their own what matters and how they want to keep their collections. From my perspective on parasites, it is a lot easier for the frogs to live with the parasites in the wild then it is for frogs to live with parasites in a 15 x 15 x 15 cube in someone’s living room. The parasites are going thru their life cycle and the only thing they can reinfest is the original host animals. I just cannot believe that it is good for the frogs to carry this burden and at some point I think it would become overwhelming. 
That being said, I do not believe in prophylactically treating animals because I think it can do more harm than good, but I do believe in periodically re-testing the animals in my collection to see if they have acquired anything in their permanent enclosures. Again, this is only MY opinion and how I like to maintain my animals.

Ed


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I'll second that. Well put.


----------

